# Cover your pride :D



## mzanubis (Feb 19, 2003)

I just got done washing and waxing the Altima, and was doing some stuff under the hood, and I was just wondering how I would go about cleaning the engine cover. How hard is it to take it off? and, is it worth it to take it off? Could you do just as good as job if you just take the plug wires off and plugs out? whats easier?! lol anyway, i know a lot of you paint and or clean it, so give me a shout back, thanks


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

you can hit it with a hose but dont get water under the spark plug boots. the water gets in there and boils the ends right off... just be careful and dont over do it with the water and youll be ok. make sure the distributor is well covered too, those things are notorious for getting water in em during an engine wash...


----------



## mzanubis (Feb 19, 2003)

Alright, thanks for the tip. I dunno if that will work though, this is some pretty baked on, caked on, stuck on crap here. Any ideas on that? lol. I've been using like windex and stuff like that (being very careful not to get it were it don't belong) and this stuff still takes a fair amount of elbow greese to get off. 

Also asleep, i noticed, you have a lot of guns. lol


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

lol, theres three more not shown...  anyways, get some Castrol Super Clean, it WILL get the stuff off. tip though, use goggles, gloves and dont get the shit in your mouth, lol. it WILL take all of that grease off, baked on or not. it comes in a big purple jug. buy it by the gallon, its cheaper that way. just follow the directions, you WILL be happy...


----------

